# Topics > AI in car and transport > Advanced driver assistance systems, ADAS >  FLIR Thermal for ADAS and AV, Teledyne FLIR LLC, Wilsonville, Oregon, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Teledyne FLIR LLC

Home page - flir.com/adas

----------


## Airicist

First Look: FLIR Next-Generation ADK & Thermal-Equipped Autonomous Test Vehicle

Published on Jan 14, 2019




> FLIR announced at CES 2019 the next-generation ADK and our thermal equipped autonomous test vehicle. We take a look at some of the features of both in this video from CES!
> 
> The next-generation thermal-vision ADK featuring the high-resolution FLIR Boson® thermal camera core, is designed to help automakers, tier-one automotive suppliers, and automotive innovators improve the safety of ADAS and self-driving vehicles.
> 
> FLIR's Autonomous Test Vehicle demonstrates the ADK’s integration capabilities with radar, LIDAR, and visible cameras found on autonomous test vehicles today. With thermal camera-enhanced automatic emergency braking (AEB), the car helps validate how thermal imaging with machine learning classification improves the functionality of AEB.

----------

